# Digital Distribution Platforms: Ein Krampf!



## xaven (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

nachdem die BF3-Beta nun durch ist und wir uns etwas mit Origin anfreunden mussten, stellt sich für mich die Frage: Wohin führt das?

Steam, Origin, Windows Games (Live) und wie sie alle heißen. Es ist doch ein Krampf! Überall muss man sich registrieren, nur um das Spiel zu spielen, das man sich womöglich als Hardcopy gekauft hat. Steam habe ich noch akzeptiert, hier habe ich meinen Account und die meisten Spiele zur Verfügung, auch zum paid download. Aber mir scheint, als fingen nun die Publisher dieser Welt an, alle ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen. Irgendwann habe ich für jedes Spiel ne eigene zusätzliche Software auf dem Rechner, die ich laufen lassen muss, nur um das Spiel zu spielen, anstatt Login etc. ingame zu belassen.

Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2011)

origin juckt mich ned wegen dem acc - den hat man als bf jünger ja eh schon gezwungener maßen gehabt. eher würden mich die 20 verschiedenen proggies nerven und die eventuelle datensammelwut ><


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Oktober 2011)

oh ja, das alles ist zum mäuse melken  diese publisher sollte IMHO froh sein, das wir deren spiele kaufen (das vor allem in ner zeit in der es nicht bzw. nicht mehr jedem wirtschaftlich so toll geht!) auch wenn sich z.B. die neuerungen in den letzten 2-3 jahren in grenzen halten - um nicht zu sagen: nicht vorhanden sind! - und die story immer mehr unter "KV" zu finden ist (kannste vergessen) weil man ja ne ach so tolle grafik hat....komisch nur, das die grafik sich seit CRYSIS nicht mehr so extrem verbessert hat (!) und die story in vielen games trotzdem noch magerer wird 

sicher, ein paar perlen sind immer mal dabei, aber das meiste ist standart kost, die früher als grafik-update oder ADDON gekommen währe (siehe die ganzen Modern Warfare teile  - bin froh keinen zu haben, weil die ja alle gleich sind IMHO und noch dazu in good old germany ZENSIERT sind (zensur geht gegen mein selbstverständniss und ich kaufe nix das zensiert ist!)) nicht als vollpreis-titel ohne "experimente" - was heißt: ohne neuerungen und noch nie dagewesenes 

verarscht aber komme ich mir von den SPIELEMAGAZINEN vor (egal ob PC-Games (und auch deren hardware redaktion), buffed-magazin, GameStar und PC-Action) die sich dagegen nicht auflehnen, obwohl das in unserem sinne währe (die wir ja deren LESER sind - ohne uns gäbe es diese Magazine nämlich net!)....aber scheinbar wird man dann nimmer zum test von COD: Modern Warfare 10 und Battlefield 8 eingeladen (und ja die nummer sind einer hyperbel geschuldet  ) wenn man dem hersteller nicht nach der nase redet bzw. nicht so tut als wenn alles "sunshine and daisys" währe 

mfg LAX
ps: muss wohl wirklich nen leserbrief schreiben, denn in den Foren dieser Zeitungen scheint niemand aus den redaktionen mit zu lesen (und wenn doch: dann ignorieren sie uns)


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich mache mir noch viel mehr Sorgen um die Archivierung: Müssen wir uns in 20 Jahren uns auf Raubkopien verlassen, weil Valve, MS, EA oder Ubisoft bankrott sind? Wo liegt die rechtliche Grundlage, ein solches Spiel in einer gecrackten Fassung evtl. der Nachwelt zu überlassen?

Datenschutz... hmm ja, das ist stark von der Platform abhängig: Bei Steam kann man dank PSC vollständig anonym bleiben, Origin kann man mit ein wenig Sarkasmus und Polemik mit dem Bundestrojaner gleichsetzen.

Zudem schadet es einfach dem PC Gaming. Ich habe einen Steamaccount, Originaccount, Ubisoftaccount (ironischerweise, weil ich Hawx 2 über Steam gekauft habe ) (Win Live eigentlich auch, aber nicht wegen des DRM). [Politikfloskel] Wo kämen wir denn da hin!? [/Politikfloskel] Dabei sind die einzigen Accounts, die mir gleichzeitig etwas bieten, nur Steam und Origin. Auf dem PC muss ich also mehrere Programme im Hintergrund laufen lassen (Steam schluckt immerhin bis zu 150MB und Origin ist nicht besser), was nur den PC ausbremst. Zudem wird damit ein theoretischer HTPC als Konsolenersatz erschwert.

Und die Hersteller? Bei denen Knallen die Sektkorken, denn rein digitale Angebote bieten eine unglaubliche Gewinnmaximinierung. Ich kaufe mir Spiele nur als Retail. Die Spiele, die ich mir bei Steam kaufe, sind die Deals. Diese sind trotz der Nachteile wirklich günstig.

Die nächste Stufe ist übrigens OnLive. Eigentlich seiner Zeit vorraus und damit iene Totgeburt, aber ich denke die Publisher haben schon ihre Herz-Lungen Maschinen griffbereit, denn so werden Raubkopien und Weiterverkauf vollständig eliminiert.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2011)

Onlive wird scheitern an, breitband internet und ping was noch wichtiger ist. Es ist nicht finanzierbar.und das Preismoell derzeit ist zu hoch.
man muss erstmal das Spiel kaufen und dann kann man den Service mieten.aber ohne den service und daueronline angemeldet läuft das gekaufte spiel nicht.Sehr sinnvol

Wenn es nur mieten wäre wäre dass ein testmedium und gut geiegnet aber das ist nicht so. onlive wird sich im MMO und casual spiele bereich vielleicht etablieren. als zentraler anlaufstelle.
aber da ist jetzt auch Steam mit eingestiegen harte konkurenz.


----------

